# logiciel windows sur mac ->darwine



## romac (5 Octobre 2005)

j'a télécharger darwine sur : http://darwine.opendarwin.org/
J'ai ouvert l'image disc est double cliquez sur le fichier pour installer darwine.
"programme d'installation"demarre .
on m'explique que darwine sert a faire tourner des logiciel pc sur mac
je clique sur continué
on me dit :"Le message indiqué pour l?index 19 est introuvable", "vous ne poucez pas insatllez darwine"

pourquoi.
que doit je faire
les photos de darwine sont top :http://darwine.opendarwin.org/images/CaptureWine.gif


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Je crains qu'il ne soit encore en phase de développement pas très avancée sur osx...


----------



## geoffrey (5 Octobre 2005)

Perso les photos elles me font plutot mal au coeur...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Leur FAQ :

Is the Darwin/Mac OS X release of Wine currently able to run Windows executable (.exe)? 		

No. We are currently working on integrating an x86 emulator in wine in order to run Win32 exe on a PowerPC Box. But on Darwin-x86 a Win32 .exe should run within wine with a limited effort.



En gros Wine est un émulateur de Windows, pas de PC. Mais tu peux installer VirtualPC sur lequel tu installes un Linux puis Wine for Linux, ils disent que ça marche


----------



## romac (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Leur FAQ :
> 
> Is the Darwin/Mac OS X release of Wine currently able to run Windows executable (.exe)?
> 
> ...



Virtual pc c'est pas gratuit moi j'aimerai trouver un logiciel qui emule windows gratuit


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

romac a dit:
			
		

> Virtual pc c'est pas gratuit moi j'aimerai trouver un logiciel qui emule windows gratuit



Ben c'est pas évident, Wine est le seul qui le fait. Ou devrait. 

Y a des émulateurs de PC gratuits comme Bochs (y a des sujet là-dessus et complets). Mais une fois le PC émulé il faut encore un système Winows payant...

Sinon Remote Desktop Connexion Client (gratuit sur www.microsoft.com/mac/ ne te serait pas utile ? (faut avoir un PC par contre...)


----------



## geoffrey (5 Octobre 2005)

y'a bochs (freeware) qui te permet ca.

edit : arf, grillé par la moustache


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Octobre 2005)

sinon, il y a   Qemu  qui est mieux que Boschs mais il faut aussi trouver un Windows


----------



## potiron (10 Octobre 2005)

A l'heure actuelle, comme l'a souligné SuperMoquette, Darwine ne supporte pas l'émulation. En fait, tout ce que tu peux faire, c'est compiler les sources d'un soft prévu à l'origine pour Windows sur ton Mac en utilisant les libraries de Darwin. Dans ce cas-ci, Darwine pourra ensuite lancer ledit soft.
Maintenant, il y a deux soucis :
1) il faut avoir les sources du soft
2) il faut aimer se compliquer la vie et le compiler


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2005)

potiron a dit:
			
		

> A l'heure actuelle, comme l'a souligné SuperMoquette, Darwine ne supporte pas l'émulation. En fait, tout ce que tu peux faire, c'est compiler les sources d'un soft prévu à l'origine pour Windows sur ton Mac en utilisant les libraries de Darwin. Dans ce cas-ci, Darwine pourra ensuite lancer ledit soft.
> Maintenant, il y a deux soucis :
> 1) il faut avoir les sources du soft
> 2) il faut aimer se compliquer la vie et le compiler



3) faut aimer windows


----------



## bebes (25 Novembre 2005)

romac a dit:
			
		

> Virtual pc c'est pas gratuit moi j'aimerai trouver un logiciel qui emule windows gratuit




moi aussi j'aimerais tout gratuit


----------



## bugman (25 Novembre 2005)

> ...je clique sur continué
> on me dit :"Le message indiqué pour l?index 19 est introuvable..."



A mon avis, là, tu es bien sous Windows ! 

Ok, je sors.


----------



## Einbert (25 Novembre 2005)

Darwine est en fait prévu pour tourner sur nos futurs Mactel, donc je ne pense pas qu'ils ont du temps à consacrer pour la partie émulation  .

++


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Novembre 2005)

mais Darwine existait longtemps avant l'annonce du switch vers Intel ?
Pour moi leur but c'est bien de lancer des applications windows sur Mac, peu importe le processeur. Le problème rencontré est plus du à l'aspect pré alpha.


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> mais Darwine existait longtemps avant l'annonce du switch vers Intel ?
> Pour moi leur but c'est bien de lancer des applications windows sur Mac, peu importe le processeur. Le problème rencontré est plus du à l'aspect pré alpha.


oui mon petit coco 
mais par exemple nous avons (gnu-darwin team) des serveurs sous darwin-x86 depuis décembre 2000

et des machine personnel comme pierre qui s'amuse avec wine

wine n'est pas émulateur wine ne servira pas en environnement 
cocoa ou carbon pour faire tourner des applis windows

ce n'est pas un emulateur bordel !!!


et pour faire tourner des applis windows sous osx mis à part l'architecture pour laquelle ont été compilés des applications

il est plus simple d'utiliser un toolkit
microsoft foundation/carbon

mais ce n'est pas le but Apple ne veut pas émuler du windows apps

ils ne faut pas confondre les projets open-sources avec la major apple
c'est une collaboration ça attire des mecs qui passent leur temps libre 
à améliorer la base de l'os 
parfois on récupère des bouts en gestion c'est tout


----------



## SveDec (27 Novembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> mais Darwine existait longtemps avant l'annonce du switch vers Intel ?
> Pour moi leur but c'est bien de lancer des applications windows sur Mac, peu importe le processeur. Le problème rencontré est plus du à l'aspect pré alpha.


Je confirme


----------



## desmopro (28 Novembre 2005)

> Darwine est en fait prévu pour tourner sur nos futurs Mactel, donc je ne pense pas qu'ils ont du temps à consacrer pour la partie émulation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darwine , je l'avait téster avec mac os X(dont-on-ne-dois-pas-dire-l'architecture,lol) et bien il marche pas térrible , mème sans émulation du proccésseur .


----------

